# Geduldige Notebooksuche



## WhiteDon (24. September 2020)

Guten Tag zusammen

Ich bin immer noch auf der Notebooksuche

Folgende Specs habe ich im Sinne:

CPU: min 6 core AMD mit hyperthreading
GPU: min 1660ti oder neue vergleichbare Radeon
RAM: min 16gb Dual Channel
Festplatte: 512 GB SSD 
Bildschirm: 15zoll, matt, nicht zu dunkel und wenn's geht 144hz
Gehäuse: schlichtes Design, wenn's ins Budget passt kein Plastikbomber

Achja eine zusätzliche iGPU wäre gut, die im Officebetrieb ùbernimmt und kein Dùsenjäger bzw Kernschmelzer beim gelegentlichen Zocken

Anwendungen: Office, Multimedia, Spiele in Richtung MMO's
sowie Videoschnitt und Bildbearbeitung

Und für all dies, wollte ich eigentlich nur 1.000 ausgeben. Bei Superangeboten ggf auch weniger


Ist dies realisierbar derzeit oder doch noch bis black friday warten? Leider drängelt ein Video Projekt etwas an meiner Geduld.


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2020)

also, du willst mindestens 12 Threads und eine GTX 1660 Ti? müssen es 15,6 Zoll sein, oder gehen auch 17,3 Zoll?

Mit nem Intel i7-9750H gingen Deine Wünsche gerade so für knapp 1000€, wenn auch 17,3 Zoll gehen https://geizhals.de/aorus-7-sa-7de1130sd-sa-7de1130sd-a2223904.html?hloc=de Wie gut das Display ist, weiß ich aber nicht, es hat aber sogar 144Hz. Windows ist da nicht dabei. 

In 15,6 Zoll geht es erst etwas über 1000€ https://geizhals.de/acer-predator-t...1l-schwarz-nh-q7cev-008-a2278980.html?hloc=de   Ebenfalls Intel, ein i7-10750H. Das Display hat 120 Hz, Windows ist ebenfalls nicht dabei. 


Danach geht es erst ab 1150€ wieder weiter.


----------



## WhiteDon (24. September 2020)

Leider schneiden beide Modelle sehr schlecht ab wenn es um die Kühlung/Lüftung geht. Unter Last sollen beide Modelle überhitzen und die Lüfter sollen ohne Kopfhörer kaum zu ertragen sein....

Ich finde in den Vergleichen auf Anhieb nur das Legion Y540, welches auch unter Last bei avg 34 Dezibel liegen soll. Die meisten eher bei 45.
Aber das Y540 ist ein altes Modell wie ich das sehe, von den neuen Legion 5i Modellen hab ich noch keine Tests gesehen.


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2020)

WhiteDon schrieb:


> Leider schneiden beide Modelle sehr schlecht ab wenn es um die Kühlung/Lüftung geht. Unter Last sollen beide Modelle überhitzen und die Lüfter sollen ohne Kopfhörer kaum zu ertragen sein....


 Das kannst du nicht ändern, es hat ja Gründe, warum auch Laptops mit ähnlichen Daten gibt, die 500-1500€ mehr kosten.     Power, leise, gutes Display und dann das billigste Modell, was die gewünschte Hardware bietet? Da muss man mehr als nur Glück haben....



> Ich finde in den Vergleichen auf Anhieb nur das Legion Y540, welches auch unter Last bei avg 34 Dezibel liegen soll. Die meisten eher bei 45.
> Aber das Y540 ist ein altes Modell wie ich das sehe, von den neuen Legion 5i Modellen hab ich noch keine Tests gesehen.


 Das sind ja Modellreihen, da gibt es wiederum oft über 2-3 Jahre immer wieder neue Modelle mit anderer Hardware. 

Es ist da auch nicht immer gesagt, dass das eine Modell der Reihe genauso laut oder leise wie ein anderes ist. Und wegen der dB: wichtig ist da ja auch die Art des Geräusches. 35dB "Rauschen wie Regen" sind zB viel angenehmer als 25dB "Fiepen"


----------



## WhiteDon (25. September 2020)

Das Beste für das wenigste Geld wollte ich auch nicht haben ??????

Irgendwo ein Kompromiss einzugehen war mir schon bewusst.

Ich finde es schade, dass es kaum Daten zur Lautstärke der Notebooks gibt.
In YouTube Videos heißt es oft "das Teil ist wirklich laut"
Ich möchte aber kein lautes Notebook. Das die Lüfterlautstärke höher ist, als beim gedämmten Tower Gehäuse ist logisch, aber es muss ja dennoch Unterschiede geben.
Nein, es gibt sie ja definitiv, aber ich finde die Hersteller in der Hinsicht einfach nicht transparent genug.

Und mir 10 Modelle kaufen und 9 zurückgeben wollte ich nun auch nicht ??????

Auf eine GTX1650ti auszuweichen hilft wohl nicht oder? Durch die deutlich geringere Power ist die dann ja schnell am Limit und dadurch noch lauter???

Derzeit würde mir eine 1650ti locker reichen, da ich zu selten Spiele und für Videoschnitt benötige ich keine GPU Power oder?
Ich hab nur Bammel das in 1-2 Jahren ein Spiel rauskommt das die 1650ti nur in niedrigen Details packt und mir den Spaß nimmt.


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2020)

Eine schwächere Karte kommt schneller ans Limit, aber ihr Limit bedeutet ja gleichzeitg, dass die da weniger Strom braucht als eine stärkere Karte und daher auch nicht so warm wird. Es kann also dann leiser sein - jeweils natürlich angenommen, dass es die gleiche Grafikkarten-Familie und die gleiche Notebookmodellreihe ist.

Was "laut" ist, das ist halt auch immer Ansichtssache. Ich hab eine gtx 1650 in meinem Notebook, und fand es recht laut beim Gamen, da ich im PC sogar eine Wasserkühlung hab. Inzwischen aber höre ich das gar nicht mehr, ich hab mich dran gewöhnt. Und bei zB nem Renngame oder einem Shooter stört ein Lüfter ja wiederum weniger als bei einem Game wie Anno, das eher ruhig ist.

Für Videoediting braucht man keine starke Karte - es gibt manche spezielle Funktionen, bei denen das berechnen des Videos etwas schneller geht mit einer richtigen Grafikkarte, aber es muss keine starke Karte sein,


----------



## WhiteDon (27. September 2020)

Ja, da ich den Laptop auch mit auf die Arbeit nehme, darf er natürlich dort nicht unangenehm auffallen. Daher möchte ich an der Kühlung nicht sparen.

Ich frage mich nur wie ich ein solches Modell erkennen soll.


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2020)

WhiteDon schrieb:


> Ja, da ich den Laptop auch mit auf die Arbeit nehme, darf er natürlich dort nicht unangenehm auffallen. Daher möchte ich an der Kühlung nicht sparen.
> 
> Ich frage mich nur wie ich ein solches Modell erkennen soll.


Auf der Arbeit wird der ja nicht laut - oder zockst du da? ^^


----------



## WhiteDon (28. September 2020)

Jap. Ich werde den sicher auch hin und wieder zum zocken oder Videoschnitt im Aufenthaltsraum anwerfen. Wenn der dort röhrt wie ein Elch dann wäre mir das peinlich.


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2020)

WhiteDon schrieb:


> Jap. Ich werde den sicher auch hin und wieder zum zocken oder Videoschnitt im Aufenthaltsraum anwerfen. Wenn der dort röhrt wie ein Elch dann wäre mir das peinlich.


 Beim Videoschnitt sicher nicht, und so RICHTIG laut sind die Notebooks nicht - sie sind nur laut im Vergleich zu dem, was man von PCs gewöhnt ist. Die meisten Notebooks haben da ein eher hochtöniges Lüftergeräusch, nicht wie ein Föhn oder so.


----------



## WhiteDon (29. September 2020)

Ok, und wenn wir das Thema Gaming mal auf eine Gtx1650 bzw 1650ti reduzieren und den Fokus auf Kühlung, + Videoschnitt legen?

Wo komme ich da preislich bei empfehlenswerten Geräten raus?


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2020)

WhiteDon schrieb:


> Ok, und wenn wir das Thema Gaming mal auf eine Gtx1650 bzw 1650ti reduzieren und den Fokus auf Kühlung, + Videoschnitt legen?
> 
> Wo komme ich da preislich bei empfehlenswerten Geräten raus?



Also, welche da "empfehlenswert" sind, kann ich nicht sagen, aber da geht es allgemein ab ca 800€ los, wenn du mindestens 12 Threads bei der CPU haben willst. https://geizhals.de/?cat=nb&xf=1129...-+GTX+1650~12823_12~12_16384~2379_15~2991_480


----------



## WhiteDon (29. September 2020)

Mhh ok. Dann muss ich mir die genauen Specs genauer ansehen. Denn im Angebot bekommt man ja auch schon die 1660ti ab 800 Euro, dann nur mit älterer CPU.

Die Konsolen haben ja bekanntlich CPU und GPU auf einem Board kombiniert oder?
Ist sowas eigentlich auch bei Notebooks Mal geplant? Die Konsolen packen ja mit dieser Lösung mittlerweile schon 4K Gaming auf 60hz und das für 499 Euro....


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2020)

WhiteDon schrieb:


> Mhh ok. Dann muss ich mir die genauen Specs genauer ansehen. Denn im Angebot bekommt man ja auch schon die 1660ti ab 800 Euro, dann nur mit älterer CPU.


 Das Alter der CPU ist ja egal, zumal es ja nicht in uralte Generationen zurückgeht, sondern maximal in die 8000er-Generation. Die neuen CPUs sind aber auch nicht so viel schneller bei gleicher Threadzahl und ähnlichem Takt.




> Die Konsolen haben ja bekanntlich CPU und GPU auf einem Board kombiniert oder?
> Ist sowas eigentlich auch bei Notebooks Mal geplant? Die Konsolen packen ja mit dieser Lösung mittlerweile schon 4K Gaming auf 60hz und das für 499 Euro....


 Das sind ganz spezielle Lösungen für Sony und Microsoft, das ist nicht für den Massenmarkt in PCs oder Laptops vorgesehen. Daher können AMD&Co auch einen guten Preis für die Hardware machen, da sie von Sony / MS eine garantierte Absatzmenge haben, mit der man viel besser planen kann als wenn man abschätze muss, wie viele der neuen Grafikkarten man vielleicht verkauft bekommt.

Und Sony / MS subventionieren die Konsolenpreise MASSIV, und der Preisnachlass bei Konsolen ist DEUTLICH langsamer als bei Grafikkarten für PCs. Da dann auch noch Lizenzgebühren für die Games anfallen, verdienen die an den Konsolen was. Die Konsolen für sich gesehen sind eher ein Verlustgeschäft, zumindest bei Release und für die ersten paar Jahre,


----------



## fud1974 (30. September 2020)

WhiteDon schrieb:


> Die Konsolen haben ja bekanntlich CPU und GPU auf einem Board kombiniert oder?
> Ist sowas eigentlich auch bei Notebooks Mal geplant? Die Konsolen packen ja mit dieser Lösung mittlerweile schon 4K Gaming auf 60hz und das für 499 Euro....



Nicht nur auf einem Board, das ist sogar alles in einem Chip (CPU + GPU = "APU").  War aber schon bei der PS4 / XBox One so, wenn auch damals noch nicht im Chiplet Design (einzelne Sub-Chips mit entsprechenden Dies  in einem Package, sieht nach außen aus wie ein Chip) sondern auf einem gemeinsamen Die damals.

Gibt es aber auch im PC / Notebook Bereich. Fast jeder PC für "Office-Use" hat eine Intel-CPU mit integrierter GPU, aber halt kaum fürs Spielen geeignet (auch wenn ich auf einem Surface 4 Pro damals in höchster Ausbaustaufe schon vor Jahren durchaus World of Warships halbwegs spielen konnte), AMD Ryzens mit integrierter GPU
gibt es auch, aber nix in der Leistungsstufe wie AMD für die Konsolen herstellt, weil...



Herbboy schrieb:


> Das sind ganz spezielle Lösungen für Sony und Microsoft, das ist nicht für den Massenmarkt in PCs oder Laptops vorgesehen. Daher können AMD&Co auch einen guten Preis für die Hardware machen, da sie von Sony / MS eine garantierte Absatzmenge haben, mit der man viel besser planen kann als wenn man abschätze muss, wie viele der neuen Grafikkarten man vielleicht verkauft bekommt.



This. 

Ist einfach nicht vergleichbar. Dazu kommt, dass die Konsolen noch bei den Größenrestriktionen etwas mehr ausufern können, siehe die kommende PS5 und XBox Series X.. sind ganz schöne Brocken, und das bestimmt aus thermischen Gründen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Gibt es aber auch im PC / Notebook Bereich.


 Ja sicher gibt es auch CPUs mit Grafikeinheit,  aber was er offensichtlich meinte war ja ein "Hybrid" mit viel Gamingpower, und DAS gibt es nicht für PC oder Notebook


----------



## WhiteDon (30. September 2020)

Ja, die Vega 7,8,9,10 .... bzw die Intel Lösung kenne ich. Die haben aber kaum Dampf und lohnen nun wirklich nicht für Spiele.
Hatte ich schon einmal getestet und selbst sehr alte Games packen die nicht bei FullHD und angenehmen Texturen auf 60fps+


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2020)

WhiteDon schrieb:


> Ja, die Vega 7,8,9,10 .... bzw die Intel Lösung kenne ich. Die haben aber kaum Dampf und lohnen nun wirklich nicht für Spiele.
> Hatte ich schon einmal getestet und selbst sehr alte Games packen die nicht bei FullHD und angenehmen Texturen auf 60fps+



Die Gamingnotebooks sind so was wie bei der PS5 / Xbox Series X allerdings sehr ähnlich. Es ist zwar nicht EIN großer Chip. aber die Grafikkarten in Notebooks sind ja auch keine richtigen "Karten", sondern sehr flach mit dem Mainboard verarbeitet. Man könnte Mainboard, CPU und Grafikkarte auch so sehen, dass es nah dran an dem SoC der Konsolen ist. 

Aber RICHTIGE SoCs für Notebooks usw. lohnen sich auch aus einem ganz anderen wichtigen Grund nicht: bei den Konsolen ist es pro Konsole EIN speziell gefertigter SoC (bei der Xbox auch zwei, da gibt es ja noch die Series S) - für Notebooks aber müsste man ja mehrere solcher SoCs anbieten: Mehrere Varianten des Core i5 und i7, das dann verbunden mit wahlweise einer Art GTX 1650, 1660, 2060, und 2070. Dann hast du schnell 30-40 verschiedene SoCs, und wenn die Notebookhersteller nicht SEHR genau wissen, wie die Nachfrage aussieht, ist das ein sehr gewagtes Vorhaben, solche SoC zu entwickeln und zu produzieren. Und würde man nur 1-2 verschiedene SoCs entwickeln, zB sagen wir mal eine Core i5-10400-Power mit GTX 1660 GPU sowie Core i7-10700-Power mit ner RTX 2060 GPU, dann müsste man für eine relativ kleine Zielgruppe extra geeignete Notebooks entwickeln, da so ein SoC ja sicher anders aussehen würde als die normalen Mainboards&co....  UND es wäre sowieso selbst bei einer optimalen Nachfrage der Kunden alles teurer als die subventionierte Konsolenhardware


----------



## WhiteDon (13. Oktober 2020)

Was hälst du von Notebooks mit weniger als 300nits Leuchtstärke?  Die Teile werden immer wieder von Nutzern kritisiert und von abgeraten, dennoch gibt es sie massig zu kaufen.

Gerade im Prime Deal zb

https://www.mydealz.de/deals/gaming-notebook-lenovo-legion-5-ryzen-7-4800-rtx-2060-1667556

Das identische Modell gibt es ansonsten in der Vorbestellung bei zb Campuspoint mit 144hz und 300nits für 1079 Euro.

https://www.campuspoint.de/mobile/n.../lenovocampus-legion-5-15-are-82b1004qge.html

Ich frag mich ob die 200 Euro Unterschied merkbar sind, ob ich die Leuchtkraft bei Bildern und Videos vermissen werde und ob es am black friday besseres gibt


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2020)

WhiteDon schrieb:


> Was hälst du von Notebooks mit weniger als 300nits Leuchtstärke?  Die Teile werden immer wieder von Nutzern kritisiert und von abgeraten, dennoch gibt es sie massig zu kaufen.
> 
> Gerade im Prime Deal zb
> 
> ...



Das kann ich nicht genau sagen - massenhaft gibt es die "dunkleren" Notebooks halt, weil die Produktion solcher Displays halt günstiger ist und es den weitaus meisten Nutzern sicher egal ist bzw. sie auch gar keinen Vergleich haben. Nicht vergessen: die zig Millionen, bei denen das Notebook einfach nur funktioniert, schreiben viel seltener eine Meinung als die Anspruchsvollen, die unzufrieden sind. 

Besonders wichtig ist das halt dann, wenn du oft im Hellen arbeitest, weil dann die Leuchtkraft natürlich das Umgebungslicht überstrahlen muss.


----------



## WhiteDon (14. Oktober 2020)

Ja für simples Office sollen 250nits wohl reichen.
Aber beim gaming oder Bild/Videobearbeitung wohl nicht zu empfehlen sein.
Einen externen Monitor will ich definitiv nicht anschließen.

Draußen im freien soll er zwar nicht primär genutzt werden,aber im Sommer kann ich mir schon vorstellen ihn mal mit auf die Terrasse zu nehmen.


----------



## WhiteDon (5. November 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, welche da "empfehlenswert" sind, kann ich nicht sagen, aber da geht es allgemein ab ca 800€ los, wenn du mindestens 12 Threads bei der CPU haben willst. https://geizhals.de/?cat=nb&xf=1129...-+GTX+1650~12823_12~12_16384~2379_15~2991_480



Kennst du eine Seite wo ich 4-5 Notebook Gpus mit Spiele Benchmarks vergleichen kann?
Ich finde nur diese 3DMark vergleiche etc

Und nun sollte ich auf den black friday warten oder?

Was hälst du von B Ware bei eBay?
Habe dort einen in Beobachtung von HP mit 4600H, 16GB RAM, 512SSD, Gtx1650, 144hz inkl Windows für 599.


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2020)

WhiteDon schrieb:


> Kennst du eine Seite wo ich 4-5 Notebook Gpus mit Spiele Benchmarks vergleichen kann?
> Ich finde nur diese 3DMark vergleiche etc


 Ja, bei Notebookcheck.de - da kannst Du rechts in der Liste Spiele auswählen und links im Suchfeld zB 3-4 GPUs eingeben. https://www.notebookcheck.com/Welche-Spiele-laufen-auf-Notebook-Grafikkarten-fluessig.13827.0.html




> Und nun sollte ich auf den black friday warten oder?


 kannst du machen.



> Was hälst du von B Ware bei eBay?
> Habe dort einen in Beobachtung von HP mit 4600H, 16GB RAM, 512SSD, Gtx1650, 144hz inkl Windows für 599.


 Wenn es ein richtiger Händler ist, dann ist das nichts anderes, als wenn du in irgendeinem Onlineshop schaust. Du hast halt eine normale Gewährleistung, oft sind es einfach nur Versandrückläufer, weil zB einem die Leistung nicht ausreichte, oder weil einer ein Notebook zu laut fand usw. - eventuelle Defekte oder Schäden müssen angegeben werden. Bei eBay hast du halt den Vorteil, dass im Falle eines Problems eBay EVENTUELL helfend eingreift.


----------



## WhiteDon (5. November 2020)

Jo habe mir jetzt den hier:

https://www.otto.de/p/hp-pavilion-1...on-69-euro-1119889257/#variationId=1119889258

Für 579 bestellt als B Ware beim eBay Händler.
Habe dort 30 Tage Rückgaberecht, ohne Grundangabe und wohl auch sowas wie eine Garantie oder?

Wenn der gut läuft, und trotz B Ware soll der ja technisch ohne Makel sein, ist das doch ein guter Deal oder?


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2020)

WhiteDon schrieb:


> Jo habe mir jetzt den hier:
> 
> https://www.otto.de/p/hp-pavilion-1...on-69-euro-1119889257/#variationId=1119889258
> 
> ...


Also, wenn es ein professioneller Händler ist, hast du ganz normal 24 Monate Gewährleistung, was man umgangssprachlich oft fälschlicherweise als "Garantie" bezeichnet. Wobei der Händler dir beweisen muss, dass es KEIN Produktfehler ist, wenn du innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate was zu reklamieren hast. zB Festplatte kaputt, und man erkennt klar, dass das Laptop runtergefallen und deswegen die HDD kaputt ist.

Die 30 Tage Rückgabe sind ein besonderer Service, der die normalen 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht wohl erweitert. Das heoßt aber nicht, dass du nur 30 Tage "Garantie" hast.

Und für den Preis ist das gut, falls der keine schwerwiegenden Fehler hat. Wenn es zB nur ein paar Kratzer auf dem Gehäuse sind, wäre es irrelevant für die Technik. Wenn es sogar nur ein Versandrückläufer ist, weil der Kunde das Laptop nicht so dolle fand, ist es eh kein Thema.


----------



## WhiteDon (23. Dezember 2020)

Für den Preis wäre der nahezu Perfekt gewesen.
Leider ging er kurze Zeit später zurück, da er ständig bei meinen Spielen nach nur kurzer Zeit sich ausschaltete.
Ich vermutete einen Defekt in der Stromzufuhr, denn warm würde er nicht (gemessen).

Seither warte ich auf ein neues Angebot im Bereich 500 +/-€ 
Sehr schwer gerade über den Lockdown/Homeoffice

Ich besitze nun eine X Box Series X fürs Gaming, daher habe ich mich vom Gaming Notebook verabschiedet.

Amazon hat aktuell das Huawei Matebook 13 im Angebot für 599€

pro: klein, genügend helles Display, Ryzen3500 sollte schon ausreichen (auch wenn der 4500 besser wäre)

Contra: nur 8GB RAM fest verlötet und nicht besonders schnell, die Vega8 kann ich noch nicht einschätzen

Wer noch bis zum Frühjahr 21 warten kann, bekommt sicher die neuen Modelle...

Falls jmd noch einen Tip hat, würde mich freuen


----------



## Herbboy (24. Dezember 2020)

WhiteDon schrieb:


> Für den Preis wäre der nahezu Perfekt gewesen.
> Leider ging er kurze Zeit später zurück, da er ständig bei meinen Spielen nach nur kurzer Zeit sich ausschaltete.
> Ich vermutete einen Defekt in der Stromzufuhr, denn warm würde er nicht (gemessen).
> 
> ...


also, mit Vega kannst du nicht viel mit Gaming machen, das ist ja nur eine CPU-interne Grafikeinheit.

*Nachtrag* Gerade bei Saturn als Weihnachts-Wochenend-Angebot gesehen https://www.saturn.de/de/product/_asus-tuf-gaming-fx505dv-hn311t-2662335.html  für den Preis recht gut: Ryzen 7, RTX 2060, 16GB RAM, 512GB SSD


----------



## Vordack (24. Dezember 2020)

WhiteDon schrieb:


> Und mir 10 Modelle kaufen und 9 zurückgeben wollte ich nun auch nicht ??????



Also wenn das Dein Problem ist... Media Markt oder Saturn oder Vobis (gibs die noch?) oder so mal hin und vorführen lassen, wenn es die Pandemie erlaubt (KA, wohne nicht in BRD) 

Ich selber habe einen MSI mit ner 1600 TI, der wird auch sehr laut wenn ich Spiele...

@Herb

Saturn Angebot haben will


----------



## WhiteDon (24. Dezember 2020)

Für Spiele habe ich wiegesagt nun die X Box Series X.

Eine einigermaßen potente iGPU oder eine Gtx1650 sollte also für kleinere Anwendungen auf dem Notebook reichen.


----------



## fud1974 (25. Dezember 2020)

Vordack schrieb:


> Also wenn das Dein Problem ist... Media Markt oder Saturn oder Vobis (gibs die noch?) oder so mal hin und vorführen lassen, wenn es die Pandemie erlaubt (KA, wohne nicht in BRD)



Ne, hier sind die Geschäfte dicht weil Lockdown... Und Vobis ist verschwunden seit.... moment mal ich schau mal nach.. Oh! Es soll noch 6 Filialen deutschlandweit geben laut Wikipedia. Ich bin überrascht! Jedenfalls sind die im flächendeckenden Sinne schon seit geraumer Zeit weg.


----------



## WhiteDon (26. Dezember 2020)

Ich war schon öfter im stationären Einzelhandel. Die Preise dort, zumindest im Vergleich zum Onlinehandel, sind meist utopisch hoch.
Aber zum begutachten ist das eine Option, allerdings kann ich dort keine Leistung testen zb der iGPU oder der Geschwindigkeit beim Verarbeiten von Bildern/Videos


----------



## McDrake (26. Dezember 2020)

WhiteDon schrieb:


> Ich war schon öfter im stationären Einzelhandel. Die Preise dort, zumindest im Vergleich zum Onlinehandel, sind meist utopisch hoch.
> Aber zum begutachten ist das eine Option, allerdings kann ich dort keine Leistung testen zb der iGPU oder der Geschwindigkeit beim Verarbeiten von Bildern/Videos


So...und jetzt überleg mal, warum der stationäre Handel höhere Preise hat. Die Kosten für so ein Geschäft sind auch um einiges höher. Was denkst Du, was due Miete kostet? Personalaufwand ist höher, etc.

Ich persönlich finds ziemlich mies, da mal bissl auszuprobieren, wenn möglich sogar noch Beratung verlangen, dann rausspazieren unds online bestellen. Und dann fragt man sich, warum es immer weniger solche Geschäfte gibt?


----------



## WhiteDon (26. Dezember 2020)

Und nun überleg du mal, warum sollte ich, jemand der aufs Geld achten muss und ein Haushaltseinkommen zwischen Unterschicht und unterer Mittelschicht bezieht, 200€ mehr bei zb Mediamarkt ausgeben für das selbe Notebook, welches ich online bei einem Händler bekommen kann?

Ich arbeite selber im stationären EH und weiß um die Situation,aber bei solchen großen Preisunterschieden muss ich einfach an meine Finanzen denken.

Und das ist nicht übertrieben, ich vergleiche schon sehr lange. Einen kleinen Aufpreis bin ich jederzeit bereit zu bezahlen aber warum so viel mehr zahlen bei sogar schlechterem Service?
Wenn mir das Notebook aus dem Onlinehandel missfällt gebe ich es zurück. Versuch das mal bei MM oder Saturn. Ich behaupte in den meisten Fällen klappt das nicht so einfach.


----------



## McDrake (26. Dezember 2020)

Ich sag nicht, dass man nicht online kaufen darf. Ich schrob nur, dass ich das Vorgehen, stationär ausprobieren und dann online kaufen, nicht toll finde.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (27. Dezember 2020)

Nur mal so als kleiner Erfahrungsbericht nebenbei. Ich habe einen sieben Jahre alten Sony Vaio 17 Zoll Core I7/ 8 GB / Radeon 7600m oder so  Das zocken habe ich damit relativ schnell eingestellt.Da sind bessere Desktop GPUs einfach zu ueberlgen von der Wärmeentwicklung (trotz extra cooler) mal ganz abgesehen. Aber zum surfen, Office etc.ist das Teil heute noch mehr als fix genug.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2020)

WhiteDon schrieb:


> Und nun überleg du mal, warum sollte ich, jemand der aufs Geld achten muss und ein Haushaltseinkommen zwischen Unterschicht und unterer Mittelschicht bezieht, 200€ mehr bei zb Mediamarkt ausgeben für das selbe Notebook, welches ich online bei einem Händler bekommen kann?


 Also, wenn du jetzt MM als Beispiel nennst, dann zeigt das, wie wenig Ahnung du hast. Denn gerade MM oder auch Saturn macht die auf Nachfrage den Preis, den ein Onlinehändler auch bietet - sofern der MM-Preis nicht eh schon auf diesem Level ist. Es kann zwar mal sein, dass die nicht GANZ mitgehen, wenn der Onlineshop nicht 1:1 vergleichbar ist wegen Service, Versandkosten usw., aber das sind am Ende niemals 200€. 



> Und das ist nicht übertrieben, ich vergleiche schon sehr lange. Einen kleinen Aufpreis bin ich jederzeit bereit zu bezahlen aber warum so viel mehr zahlen bei sogar schlechterem Service?
> Wenn mir das Notebook aus dem Onlinehandel missfällt gebe ich es zurück. Versuch das mal bei MM oder Saturn. Ich behaupte in den meisten Fällen klappt das nicht so einfach.


 Doch, das klappt exakt so einfach wie beim echten Versand. Die gewähren schon seit langer Zeit eine Rückgabemöglichkeit als wäre ein Kauf per Versand, und zwar freiwillig, weil sie es ja gesetzlich nicht müssen. Da hast du exakt die gleichen Möglichkeiten.


----------



## WhiteDon (6. Januar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, wenn du jetzt MM als Beispiel nennst, dann zeigt das, wie wenig Ahnung du hast. Denn gerade MM oder auch Saturn macht die auf Nachfrage den Preis, den ein Onlinehändler auch bietet



Ich gehe aus mehreren Gründen (vorm Lockdown) wöchentlich in meinen Saturn/MM und Stelle jedesmal fest, dass die Preise der Notebooks dort vor Ort zu 90% immer 10-20% höher sind als Online. Klar gibt es auch einmal Ausnahmen aber eher selten. Zumindest mein Empfinden. Ich habe allerdings auch noch nie gefragt ob die im Preis mitgehen...



Herbboy schrieb:


> Doch, das klappt exakt so einfach wie beim echten Versand. Die gewähren schon seit langer Zeit eine Rückgabemöglichkeit als wäre ein Kauf per Versand, und zwar freiwillig, weil sie es ja gesetzlich nicht müssen. Da hast du exakt die gleichen Möglichkeiten.



Und da liegt der Hund begraben. "Freiwillig" ist eine Unsicherheit für mich. Es mag sein das es oft bedingungslos klappt, aber was wenn nicht? Dann hast du ein 500-1000€ Notebook zu Hause was dir nicht gefällt. Würde mir sehr weh tun.

Ich bin evtl auch schwer umzustimmen. Habe zuviele Negative Eindrücke von dem Laden.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2021)

WhiteDon schrieb:


> Ich gehe aus mehreren Gründen (vorm Lockdown) wöchentlich in meinen Saturn/MM und Stelle jedesmal fest, dass die Preise der Notebooks dort vor Ort zu 90% immer 10-20% höher sind als Online. Klar gibt es auch einmal Ausnahmen aber eher selten. Zumindest mein Empfinden. Ich habe allerdings auch noch nie gefragt ob die im Preis mitgehen...


 Vermutlich hast du in keinem Offline-Laden der Welt die gleichen Preise, die online bei einer Geiz-Suchmaschine zu finden sind. Auf Nachfrage gehen die aber mit dem Preis mit, und zumindest bei "meinem" MediaMarkt haben die inzwischen für viele Produkte digitale Preisschilder, die mit dem Onlinepreis bei Mediamarkt/Saturn.de übereinstimmen.

So oder so haben MM/Saturn aber sehr viele exklusive Modelle, so dass ein direkter Vergleich oftmals gar nicht möglich ist, Aber wie gesagt: erstens gehen die mit dem besten Onlinepreis mit (sofern es ein seriöser Laden ist sowie beim Preis inkl. Versandkosten), zweitens gibt es nun mal oft auch wirklich gute Angebote. Gerade in den Wochen vor Weihnachten gab es da zB 3-4x Gaming-Notebooks als Angebot für einen Preis, den ich zu dem Zeitpunkt bei keinem anderen Shop gefunden hab. Also nicht exakt DAS Notebook, sondern ÜBERHAUPT ein Notebook mit diesen Eckdaten. 

Heute zB https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_hp-pavilion-17-cd1356ng-2668573.html  das gilt nur bis 9Uhr, daher schreibe ich dazu, dass der Angebotspreis bei 1150€ lag. 17 Zoll, Core i5 und GTX 1660 Ti gibt es zwar im Preisvergleich auch schon für nur 1000€, aber nur 8GB RAM und ne halb so große SSD. Ansonsten mit 16GB, 1TB SSD, GTX 1660 Ti und 17 Zoll gibt es dann nur noch was für 1280€, dafür dann mit nem Core i7.




> Und da liegt der Hund begraben. "Freiwillig" ist eine Unsicherheit für mich. Es mag sein das es oft bedingungslos klappt, aber was wenn nicht? Dann hast du ein 500-1000€ Notebook zu Hause was dir nicht gefällt. Würde mir sehr weh tun.
> 
> Ich bin evtl auch schwer umzustimmen. Habe zuviele Negative Eindrücke von dem Laden.


 Du hast das nicht verstanden.  Nicht die Rücknahme ist "freiwillig", sondern das Freiwillige ist das Gewähren des "Rechts" auf Rückgabe. Du hast durch deren AGB quasi das gleiche Recht, als wäre es ein Onlinekauf per Versand. Selbstverständlich kann es für bei was wie einer Beschädigung oder so dann Probleme geben, das ist aber auch beim Versandhandel so.

Was ich natürlich nicht weiß ist, ob da jede Filiale mitmacht - also nachfragen. Und wenn ja, ob "Deine" Filiale vlt. von einem Arsch betrieben wird, der versucht, Rückgaben abzublocken. Aber prinzipiell nehmen sie Ware halt zurück wie beim Widerruf beim Versandhandel. In "meiner" Filiale hatte ich erst letztes Jahr nen 700€-TV mal moniert, da am Rahmen bauartbedingt eine winzige Lücke zwischen Rahmen und Display sein kann. Da schimmerte ein KLEINES bisschen Licht durch, wenn es eine GANZ dunkle Szene gab - die wollten das gar nicht anschauen, sondern meinten nur, dass ich das Gerät ja sowieso zurückgeben kann. Ne Minute später hatte ich dann eine Verrechnungsquittung mit dem vollen Kaufbetrag in der Hand. Selbst bei Ware, die nach längerer Zeit defekt ist: für ne 90€-Kaffeemaschine meiner Eltern, die nach über einem Jahr beim Warmmachen unregelmäßig ausging, haben wir auch ohne Diskussion direkt das Geld zurückbekommen. Für ein teures Gamepad, bei dem nach ein paar Monaten ein Kopf manchmal hakte, gab es auch die vollen 80€ zurück. Ich kann da nicht meckern, was deren Service angeht - aber es kann natürlich bei ner anderen Filiale anders aussehen. 


Der Punkt ist: es schadet nicht, auch da mal zu schauen, und das Klischee, es sei dort alles teurer, stimmt auch nicht mehr. Genauso wie das, dass bei amazon alles günstiger sei - das ist gerade bei Hardware schon längst ein Trugschluss.


----------



## WhiteDon (7. Januar 2021)

Irgendwann finde ich bei denen sicher auch wieder was.

Ich habe zwar mein aktuelles Handy bei MM gekauft, allerdings auch nur online über eine Fremdseite die mit einem Super Tarif + Handy warb. Vertragspartner war dann am Ende zu zu meiner Überraschung Media Markt 

Back to Topic:

Ich bin zu 80% sicher bisher den hier zu erwerben kommende Woche:

https://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi-liefe...-envy-x360-13-ay0565ng--33-8-cm-13-3-1009117/

Würdest du den auch empfehlen?

Meine Gedanken waren:

*Pro*

Schnelle moderne CPU mit Vega 6 für kleine Games
Schneller 16 GB Dual Channel Ram 
512GB SSD reichen dicke für mich
300nits Leuchtstärke
"Farbgetreues" Display steht da nur, ich hoffe daher auf 100%
Klein und portabel
Fast ein Tablet, welches ich derzeit viel nutze täglich zum Netflix gucken etc. Ich könnte mein altes also einmotten

*Contra*
Preis mit 899 ist etwas hoch
13.3 Zoll zwar schön portabel und handlich aber evtl manchmal zu klein?

Kann ich damit auch Videos schneiden/erstellen?

Wiegesagt, richtiges Gaming mache ich nun über meine X Box Series X.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2021)

WhiteDon schrieb:


> Irgendwann finde ich bei denen sicher auch wieder was.
> 
> Ich habe zwar mein aktuelles Handy bei MM gekauft, allerdings auch nur online über eine Fremdseite die mit einem Super Tarif + Handy warb. Vertragspartner war dann am Ende zu zu meiner Überraschung Media Markt
> 
> ...



Das geht sicher ganz ordentlich, aber das ist ein Convertible UND sehr kompakt - beides macht so ein Notebook spürbar teurer zu einem gleichstarken normalen 15-Zoll-Notebook. Die Frage ist, ob du für das Geld nicht ein normales, besseres findest bzw. ein ähnlich starkes günstiger bekommst. Man sollte nicht glauben, Technik sei immer super günstig nur weil es ein ALDI-Angebot ist


----------



## WhiteDon (7. Januar 2021)

Ja die bisherigen Aldi Notebooks fand ich alle nicht besonders gut von Preis/Leistung

Es ist gerade nur sehr schwer ein gutes Notebook zu finden, welches eben alles mitbringt:

16 GB RAM Dual Channel
300 nits
Vollen Farbraum also 100% srgb heißt das glaube ich
512 GB RAM

Und, am schwersten, mit einer aktueller bzw flotter CPU wie zb den guten AMD 4000ern

Dazu sollte er dann noch kleine Spiele packen, da ist die Vega 6 schon gerade noch ausreichend. Klar eine mx350 bzw mx450 wären stärker aber kosten i.d.R auch deutlich mehr.

Und das alles noch in lieferbar ....
Die meisten Angebote sind erst im Februar bzw Ende März lieferbar... ist eben alles rar aktuell durch homeoffice


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2021)

WhiteDon schrieb:


> ch kleine Spiele packen, da ist die Vega 6 schon gerade noch ausreichend. Klar eine mx350 bzw mx450 wären stärker aber kosten i.d.R auch deutlich mehr.
> 
> Und das alles noch in lieferbar ....
> Die meisten Angebote sind erst im Februar bzw Ende März lieferbar... ist eben alles rar aktuell durch homeoffice


 Eher durch eine zu niedrige GPU-Produktion zusammen mit einem Miningboom als durch Homeoffice, denn für Homeoffice kauft man sich ja nicht ein Laptop, das wegen einer ordentlichen Grafikkarte dann noch teurer ist als nötig   U.a. wegen Mining sind nämlich auch normale Grafikkarten sind derzeit praktisch gar nicht zu haben bzw. wenn, dann nur ab 40% Aufpreis zu dem Preisstand von Oktober...  d.h. die Nachfrage nach GPUs ist irre hoch, das färbt auch auf die GPUs in Notebooks ab UND die Gamer, die mangels Grafikkarte keinen neuen PC kaufen konnten, haben sich oft dann ein "Gaming-Notebook" gekauft. 

Ich hab aber eines gefunden: https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/hp+pavilion+gaming+17+cd1145ng+677149?nbbct=4001_geizhals  Core i5 mit 8 Threads, 16GB RAM; 512GB SSD; 100% sRGB, 300 cd/m² und dazu noch eine GTX 1660 Ti

Und ein gutes Stück günstiger mit den gleichen Eckdaten, aber nur einer MX330, gibt es das hier https://www.expert-technomarkt.de/N...7.3-Zoll-16-GB-Ram-512-GB-SSD-Windows-10-Home


----------



## WhiteDon (7. Januar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab aber eines gefunden: https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/hp+...=4001_geizhals Core i5 mit 8 Threads, 16GB RAM; 512GB SSD; 100% sRGB, 300 cd/m² und dazu noch eine GTX 1660 Ti
> 
> Und ein gutes Stück günstiger mit den gleichen Eckdaten, aber nur einer MX330, gibt es das hier https://www.expert-technomarkt.de/N...7.3-Zoll-16-GB-Ram-512-GB-SSD-Windows-10-Home



Der HP hat leider nur die Gtx1650ti welche kaum merkbar besser ist als die normale 1650. Diese bekommt man zb sogar mit besserem Ryzen 4600H schon für 738 Euro, allerdings erst Ende März

https://www.otto.de/p/hp-pavilion-1...6_1610045750_b64e64405d3e9731ab92526a6779e15d

Die MX330 ist leider nochmal schwächer als die vega6 iGPU von AMD...

Ja Mining ist sicherlich der Grund für die GPU Probleme... aber welcher PC Gamer steigt dann auf einen Laptop um? 

Ich hatte das HP Gerät von Otto ja schon einmal, unschlagbar günstig für 590 Euro erstanden als B Ware. Tolles Teil eigentlich, leider hatte er einen Defekt.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2021)

WhiteDon schrieb:


> Der HP hat leider nur die Gtx1650ti welche kaum merkbar besser ist als die normale 1650. Diese bekommt man zb sogar mit besserem Ryzen 4600H schon für 738 Euro, allerdings erst Ende März


 Es ging ja jetzt nur um aktuell verfügbare Notebooks - da kriegst du nix stärkeres bis ca 900€ und 100% sRGB, 300 cd/m²      Außer bei den Notebooks, wo es zu sRGB und Helligkeit keine genaue Angabe gibt, wäre noch was dabei. Und die 1650 ist auf jeden Fall deutlich besser als eine Vega 8. Ich spiele mit der 1650 sogar Cyberpunk 2077 in Full-HD bei "mittel". 




> Ja Mining ist sicherlich der Grund für die GPU Probleme... aber welcher PC Gamer steigt dann auf einen Laptop um?


 Der, der fest davon ausging, nen Spiele-PC zu kaufen, das aber nicht konnte und dann wenigstens am Notebook was zocken kann. Das macht natürlich nicht jeder 2., der nen PC kaufen wollte - aber es werde deutlich mehr PCs als Notebooks von Gamern gekauft, und wenn dann nur jeder 10. auf diese Idee kommt, dürfte das durchaus den Gaming-Notebook-Markt beeinflussen. 





> Ich hatte das HP Gerät von Otto ja schon einmal, unschlagbar günstig für 590 Euro erstanden als B Ware. Tolles Teil eigentlich, leider hatte er einen Defekt.


 ok, das ist aber ja nicht normal, sondern war Pech


----------



## WhiteDon (8. Januar 2021)

Dann hat sich das aber geändert oder?

Ich dachte immer ein Gtx1650 Notebook lag so bei ~700 regulär und ab 900 ca sogar schon die mit 1660ti

Scheint ne fiese Zeit zu sein für mich


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2021)

WhiteDon schrieb:


> Dann hat sich das aber geändert oder?
> 
> Ich dachte immer ein Gtx1650 Notebook lag so bei ~700 regulär und ab 900 ca sogar schon die mit 1660ti
> 
> Scheint ne fiese Zeit zu sein für mich



Grafikkarten für PCs gibt es aktuell quasi GAR keine mehr, und wenn doch, dann locker 40% teurer als noch im Oktober - und das wirkt sich auch auf Notebooks aus. Das liegt unter anderem an einer hohen Nachfrage bei GPUs wegen Minern, die Kryptowährungen "schürfen", und der ein oder andere, der an sich einen PC kaufen wollte, nimmt oder nahm ein Notebook - die Nachfrage ist also auch bei Notebooks gestiegen =>  weniger Auswahl, höhere Preise. Aber trotzdem findest du auch mal für 900€ sogar Notebooks mit ner RTX 2060 - aber dann eben nicht mit GARANTIERT 300 cd/m² und 100% sRGB;


----------



## WhiteDon (8. Januar 2021)

Jetzt muss ich mich noch einmal versichern:

Ich lese gerade, dass für Videoschnitt/Bearbeitung eine GPU empfohlen wird. 
Ich peile ja zb das Gerät an welches nur eine iGPU hat (Vega6)

Was ist denn nun richtig?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2021)

WhiteDon schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mich noch einmal versichern:
> 
> Ich lese gerade, dass für Videoschnitt/Bearbeitung eine GPU empfohlen wird.
> Ich peile ja zb das Gerät an welches nur eine iGPU hat (Vega6)
> ...


 Es gibt Software, die für ganz bestimmte Aufgaben über eine Grafikkarte schneller rechnet. Da muss man sich aber genau informieren, was das ist und wie viel Power man braucht. Das sind oft Infos aus Zeiten, als IGPs viel schwächer waren. So was wie ne VEGA8 ist ja immerhin so stark wie eine Einsteiger-Gamer-Grafikkarte von vor 6-7 Jahren, das darf man nicht vergessen.


----------



## WhiteDon (8. Januar 2021)

Also geht es nur um Schnelligkeit?

Ich hatte ja vor evtl ein wenig Videos und Bilder mit einem Programm (muss mich dann informieren welches) zu einem Film zusammen zu stellen.

Meinst du das klappt auch gut mit einem 4500u Vega 6 Chip ohne dedizierte GPU?


----------

